# Elizabeth coffee boiler overheat at startup



## 3timesaday (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi,

Few minutes alter I start my machine set at 95C for the coffee boiler and 140C for the steam boiler, the instantaneous temp reading (+ button) show that the coffee boiler temp goes up to 120C before going down when the steam boiler reaches his set temp. I asked the vendor, and he claimed that this is due to normal « heat wave »&#8230; 25C (120 - 95 = 25) seems a fairly large offset for an heat wave&#8230;

Is this normal? Can it be because the temp sensor on the coffee boiler is located near the steam boiler element?

thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@3timesaday - yes.

plesse read and watch:

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2020/05/08/lelit-elizabeth/

Please see:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53045-new-upgraded-lelit-on-the-block-elizabeth/?do=embed#comments


----------



## JahLaza (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi @MediumRoastSteam this is timely! I just returned home from 3.5 weeks away and refilled the reservoir tank after Milton cleaning. I had emptied out the boiler tank before leaving and, upon starting the machine last night I emptied 200ml water through the group (to renew the group water also). I noticed it didn't go through the usual routine of overshooting and then returning back to target temp. It just got to target and stopped. Seems to be working fine this morning (timer had it waiting when I got up) but wonder do you know what triggers/prevents the overshoot? Wondering if it's because I ran water through the group before it got to temp? It was only at 40 degrees or so when I ran that water through. It wasn't in eco mode either


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

JahLaza said:


> but wonder do you know what triggers/prevents the overshoot? Wondering if it's because I ran water through the group before it got to temp? It was only at 40 degrees or so when I ran that water through. It wasn't in eco mode either


 I have no idea. But, for instance, as it nears target temperature, you can turn the machine off and then back on again and the overshooting does not happen. There must be an operational range which triggers the feature when the machine is turned on or after a pump run or something like that. When mine starts from cold and I leave it to do its thing, it always overshoots all the way to 120C on the display and then comes down, regardless whether it's in eco mode or not.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Working from memory, this overshoot is part of the programming when starting from cold, allowing it to warm up in 17 min.


----------



## JahLaza (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes, in my experience with it, it always does it from cold and if you turn it off during the day and back on an hour or two later for example it just re heats up to set temp and no over shoot. That's why I was surprised it didn't overshoot as normal after a 3 week hiatus! Then wondered if it was to do with me running water through the group before temp realised. Anyway, just curious!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

JahLaza said:


> Then wondered if it was to do with me running water through the group before temp realised. Anyway, just curious!


 Probably


----------



## JahLaza (Mar 18, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Probably


 Any risk of damage doing this or should one really wait until all settled to run water through the group? Note the reason I did was to refresh the brew boiler water after a period of non use and had emptied the steam boiler so might as well do both


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

JahLaza said:


> Any risk of damage doing this or should one really wait until all settled to run water through the group? Note the reason I did was to refresh the brew boiler water after a period of non use and had emptied the steam boiler so might as well do both


 I'd wait...it's only 17 minutes...let it at least have it's fun once a day.

Oh it's the one machine you actually can use for hot water if you want (because of the way it works)..... Normally I warn against it, even if you have RO water....but if you do have very good water that won't scale or leave residues, you can use it for hot water.


----------



## 3timesaday (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks for useful info!


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 1, 2021)

JahLaza said:


> Yes, in my experience with it, it always does it from cold and if you turn it off during the day and back on an hour or two later for example it just re heats up to set temp and no over shoot. That's why I was surprised it didn't overshoot as normal after a 3 week hiatus! Then wondered if it was to do with me running water through the group before temp realised. Anyway, just curious!


 Same thing here with my Lelit Elizabeth. When I asked this to the dealer here in Canada they told me that it can be a faulty probe so I had to ship the machine to them which was frustrating! after two weeks, they told me that the machine needs to be replaced as there was a boiler damage probably caused during the shipping and they sent me a replacement and it took another 2 weeks to receive that machine.

After a frustrating month without the espresso machine I was hoping to see this temperature overshoot issue has been fixed, but no luck there! Same thing is present with the replacement machine and there is more! This one has another weird issue where you program button 1 through LCC it actually programs button 2 and vice versa! I am truly shocked with the lack of quality control with those Lelit espresso machines. Moreover, I don't know if it is normal but there is a weird smell coming from the inside of machine when it heats up. It is like the smell that is usually present with the cheap knockoff electronic devices like cell phone chargers. I am not sure if this is normal or something is causing excessive heat inside and I really don't know what do to next with this machine because it is really frustrating to have a $2k machine with that much QC issues!


----------

